# Greetings from anonymous music!



## AN0NYM0USMUSIC (Mar 26, 2012)

I thought I'd just drop a line and say hello! I'd also like to present to you our new website where you can keep updated on all our music, listen to demos, etc etc 

http://www.anonymousproductionmusic.com/

you can listen to our latest sample from our upcoming Drama release, HEAVEN & HELL! Enjoy!

-Anonymous

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3uR...DvjVQa1PpcFP6B2vpjj1GbZK-f0_jiw_HYThKwZ9k_c0=


----------

